# TSD Site.



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2002)

http://www.tangsoodoinfo.org


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

UK site:
http://www.uktsdf.org.uk/main.htm
Soo Bahk Do site:
http://www.soobahkdo.co.uk/
World TSD Assoc. site:
http://www.wtsda.com/


----------



## Yossarian75 (Sep 7, 2002)

http://www.dbbai.co.uk

http://www.warrior-scholar.com/Warrior-Scholar/Warrior-Scholar/WS_main.html

http://www.uktsdf.org.uk/main.htm

http://www.tang-soo-do.org.uk/


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 11, 2002)

Arnis, where did ya find that site? In the picture gallery is a picture of my TSD grandmaster Ki Yun Yi. 

Here's the link to his site  www.imahq.net


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2002)

I honestly don't remember how I ended up there!


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 11, 2002)

i like these one:

www.traditionaltangsoodo.com

http://TangSooKarateSchools.tripod.com


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> 
> *www.traditionaltangsoodo.com
> *



This site has an explanation of the theory of the midnight blue belt that we've discussed here before.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Nov 23, 2002)

That is such a cool site. If My honey still wants to move to NC (in a few years), I wanna check that dojang out.


----------



## Shinzu (Nov 24, 2002)

glad you enjoyed the site.  one of my TSD favs


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Other sites?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 2, 2003)

http://www.tangsoodoinfo.org
it did not work for me is it just me or is everyone it does not work for?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Not working for me either.


----------



## mtabone (Aug 3, 2003)

www.tsdmgk.com
Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 3, 2003)

cool site...thanx!


----------



## Kentucky Artist (Aug 4, 2003)

The site that you mentioned.. http://www.tangsoodoinfo.org - I can't seem to access...

Bill


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 5, 2003)

huh??? i didn't have any problems yesterday.  maybe the owner changed something.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Aug 5, 2003)

This is the error I got both yesterday and Today...

Error 403

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. 


Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Kentucky Artist (Sep 5, 2003)

*Kentucky Artist*


*Tang Soo Do United*  

Here are some links that I would like to add..


Pil Sung


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2003)

Lots of .mpgs of forms at your site!


----------



## Kentucky Artist (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, I guess because I have been in Tang Soo Do for 16 years now, I wanted to make sure that I can pass on some knowledge to those who may need it.

I do have Tang Soo Do forms on the kentucky-artist.com site that I listed in the above post, as well as photo layouts on the Tang Soo Do United website...

I try to offer photos as instructional tools and not just merely words...

They are there for the download if you like..

Tang Soo!
Bill


----------

